# Help with espresso basics



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello

I'm looking for some feedback/advice on getting my espresso preparation/technique right. I've had a Gaggia Classic since Christmas and just this week got a Eureka Mignon grinder. I'm still adjusting the fine/coarseness setting and haven't got it right yet so am looking to confirm some rules of thumb about amounts and timings. Is the below correct?

1) A double espresso is approx 17g finely ground beans in the portafilter. I've heard 16 and 18g also mentioned but I struggled to get the portafilter to fit onto the machine with 18g.

2) A double espresso is 2 fl oz

3) The espresso should take 20-30 sec to come out, timed from the moment you flick the switch to the moment it hit 2 fl oz

Whilst trying to set mine up it went from too fine (would not come out at all) to tiny dibble, to coming out in about 15 secs. The 15 sec shot looked and tasted OK but I presume I need to make the grind a little finer.

Apologies for the basic questions, but I just want to check my understanding is correct.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Instead of measuring my volume ( which can be an inaccurate method ) go that extra step and measure the weight also ..

Will hep you establish a recipe and brew recipe you can adjust...

take 3-4 minutes to watch these , they explain better and quicker than i can


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If your filter basket comes out easily enough, tare your scales with it on then grind into that and make sure you're sticking with the same weight of grounds every time to cut out at least one variable.

Make sure you're making tiny adjustments as well. I was at a shop a while ago helping and they were dialling in with huge great swings in grind size. Them getting their beans dialled in made me think of using a blind man trying to get a bullseye in darts. It was pure luck and wasted so so much coffee.


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you still using the basket that came with the machine (I.e. The one with a single pin hole) if you are you need to get a proper basket.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks, I will look at the videos later today. Maybe the videos cover it all but I was weighing the coffee as it came out of the grinder - just checking that 17g is a reasonable number and I should be try to get 2 fl oz in 20-30 secs?

With regards changing the basket, I guess that isn't an expensive thing to do but what is a 'proper' basket and its benefit / problem with the existing one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im suggesting you Measure the weigh of the espresso coming out of the machine not the volume produced.

The clips will explain. They are 3 minutes in total...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hindsight said:


> 2) A double espresso is 2 fl oz


Double refers to the amount of coffee that goes in - 16g is in double range. What you get out of that can vary from ristretto to lungo.


----------

